# ldapsearch on client gives : LdapErr: DSID-0C090627

## dussel

Hi, 

I'm new with LDAP and have the following problem.  I want to get a connection via ldapsearch. If I try a ldapsearch -x I get a LdapErr: DSID-0C090627 I tried google, but this kind of error message is not very known. Perhaps someone knows what I can do to get my problem solved.

Maybe the ldapsearch -x -d 255 gives you more (useful?) informations:

```

ldap_create

ldap_bind_s

ldap_simple_bind_s

ldap_sasl_bind_s

ldap_sasl_bind

ldap_send_initial_request

ldap_new_connection

ldap_int_open_connection

ldap_connect_to_host: TCP HHS201.hhrz.local:389

ldap_new_socket: 3

ldap_prepare_socket: 3

ldap_connect_to_host: Trying 192.168.101.201:389

ldap_connect_timeout: fd: 3 tm: -1 async: 0

ldap_ndelay_on: 3

ldap_is_sock_ready: 3

ldap_ndelay_off: 3

ldap_open_defconn: successful

ldap_send_server_request

ber_flush: 14 bytes to sd 3

  0000:  30 0c 02 01 01 60 07 02  01 03 04 00 80 00         0....`........    

ldap_write: want=14, written=14

  0000:  30 0c 02 01 01 60 07 02  01 03 04 00 80 00         0....`........    

ldap_result msgid 1

ldap_chkResponseList for msgid=1, all=1

ldap_chkResponseList returns NULL

wait4msg (infinite timeout), msgid 1

wait4msg continue, msgid 1, all 1

** Connections:

* host: HHS201.hhrz.local  port: 389  (default)

  refcnt: 2  status: Connected

  last used: Fri Oct  7 05:12:09 2005

** Outstanding Requests:

 * msgid 1,  origid 1, status InProgress

   outstanding referrals 0, parent count 0

** Response Queue:

   Empty

ldap_chkResponseList for msgid=1, all=1

ldap_chkResponseList returns NULL

ldap_int_select

read1msg: msgid 1, all 1

ber_get_next

ldap_read: want=8, got=8

  0000:  30 84 00 00 00 10 02 01                            0.......          

ldap_read: want=14, got=14

  0000:  01 61 84 00 00 00 07 0a  01 00 04 00 04 00         .a............    

ber_get_next: tag 0x30 len 16 contents:

ber_dump: buf=0x080566f8 ptr=0x080566f8 end=0x08056708 len=16

  0000:  02 01 01 61 84 00 00 00  07 0a 01 00 04 00 04 00   ...a............  

ldap_read: message type bind msgid 1, original id 1

ber_scanf fmt ({iaa) ber:

ber_dump: buf=0x080566f8 ptr=0x080566fb end=0x08056708 len=13

  0000:  61 84 00 00 00 07 0a 01  00 04 00 04 00            a............     

read1msg:  0 new referrals

read1msg:  mark request completed, id = 1

request 1 done

res_errno: 0, res_error: <>, res_matched: <>

ldap_free_request (origid 1, msgid 1)

ldap_free_connection

ldap_free_connection: refcnt 1

ldap_parse_result

ber_scanf fmt ({iaa) ber:

ber_dump: buf=0x080566f8 ptr=0x080566fb end=0x08056708 len=13

  0000:  61 84 00 00 00 07 0a 01  00 04 00 04 00            a............     

ber_scanf fmt (}) ber:

ber_dump: buf=0x080566f8 ptr=0x08056708 end=0x08056708 len=0

ldap_msgfree

ldap_search_ext

put_filter: "(objectclass=*)"

put_filter: simple

put_simple_filter: "objectclass=*"

ldap_send_initial_request

ldap_send_server_request

ber_flush: 64 bytes to sd 3

  0000:  30 3e 02 01 02 63 39 04  19 63 6e 3d 55 73 65 72   0>...c9..cn=User  

  0010:  73 2c 64 63 3d 68 68 72  7a 2c 64 63 3d 6c 6f 63   s,dc=hhrz,dc=loc  

  0020:  61 6c 0a 01 02 0a 01 00  02 01 00 02 01 00 01 01   al..............  

  0030:  00 87 0b 6f 62 6a 65 63  74 63 6c 61 73 73 30 00   ...objectclass0.  

ldap_write: want=64, written=64

  0000:  30 3e 02 01 02 63 39 04  19 63 6e 3d 55 73 65 72   0>...c9..cn=User  

  0010:  73 2c 64 63 3d 68 68 72  7a 2c 64 63 3d 6c 6f 63   s,dc=hhrz,dc=loc  

  0020:  61 6c 0a 01 02 0a 01 00  02 01 00 02 01 00 01 01   al..............  

  0030:  00 87 0b 6f 62 6a 65 63  74 63 6c 61 73 73 30 00   ...objectclass0.  

ldap_result msgid -1

ldap_chkResponseList for msgid=-1, all=0

ldap_chkResponseList returns NULL

wait4msg (infinite timeout), msgid -1

wait4msg continue, msgid -1, all 0

** Connections:

* host: HHS201.hhrz.local  port: 389  (default)

  refcnt: 2  status: Connected

  last used: Fri Oct  7 05:12:09 2005

** Outstanding Requests:

 * msgid 2,  origid 2, status InProgress

   outstanding referrals 0, parent count 0

** Response Queue:

   Empty

ldap_chkResponseList for msgid=-1, all=0

ldap_chkResponseList returns NULL

ldap_int_select

read1msg: msgid -1, all 0

ber_get_next

ldap_read: want=8, got=8

  0000:  30 84 00 00 00 a7 02 01                            0.......          

ldap_read: want=165, got=165

  0000:  02 65 84 00 00 00 9e 0a  01 01 04 00 04 84 00 00   .e..............  

  0010:  00 93 30 30 30 30 30 30  30 30 3a 20 4c 64 61 70   ..00000000: Ldap  

  0020:  45 72 72 3a 20 44 53 49  44 2d 30 43 30 39 30 36   Err: DSID-0C0906  

  0030:  32 37 2c 20 63 6f 6d 6d  65 6e 74 3a 20 49 6e 20   27, comment: In   

  0040:  6f 72 64 65 72 20 74 6f  20 70 65 72 66 6f 72 6d   order to perform  

  0050:  20 74 68 69 73 20 6f 70  65 72 61 74 69 6f 6e 20    this operation   

  0060:  61 20 73 75 63 63 65 73  73 66 75 6c 20 62 69 6e   a successful bin  

  0070:  64 20 6d 75 73 74 20 62  65 20 63 6f 6d 70 6c 65   d must be comple  

  0080:  74 65 64 20 6f 6e 20 74  68 65 20 63 6f 6e 6e 65   ted on the conne  

  0090:  63 74 69 6f 6e 2e 2c 20  64 61 74 61 20 30 2c 20   ction., data 0,   

  00a0:  76 65 63 65 00                                     vece.             

ber_get_next: tag 0x30 len 167 contents:

ber_dump: buf=0x08056b38 ptr=0x08056b38 end=0x08056bdf len=167

  0000:  02 01 02 65 84 00 00 00  9e 0a 01 01 04 00 04 84   ...e............  

  0010:  00 00 00 93 30 30 30 30  30 30 30 30 3a 20 4c 64   ....00000000: Ld  

  0020:  61 70 45 72 72 3a 20 44  53 49 44 2d 30 43 30 39   apErr: DSID-0C09  

  0030:  30 36 32 37 2c 20 63 6f  6d 6d 65 6e 74 3a 20 49   0627, comment: I  

  0040:  6e 20 6f 72 64 65 72 20  74 6f 20 70 65 72 66 6f   n order to perfo  

  0050:  72 6d 20 74 68 69 73 20  6f 70 65 72 61 74 69 6f   rm this operatio  

  0060:  6e 20 61 20 73 75 63 63  65 73 73 66 75 6c 20 62   n a successful b  

  0070:  69 6e 64 20 6d 75 73 74  20 62 65 20 63 6f 6d 70   ind must be comp  

  0080:  6c 65 74 65 64 20 6f 6e  20 74 68 65 20 63 6f 6e   leted on the con  

  0090:  6e 65 63 74 69 6f 6e 2e  2c 20 64 61 74 61 20 30   nection., data 0  

  00a0:  2c 20 76 65 63 65 00                               , vece.           

ldap_read: message type search-result msgid 2, original id 2

ber_scanf fmt ({iaa) ber:

ber_dump: buf=0x08056b38 ptr=0x08056b3b end=0x08056bdf len=164

  0000:  65 84 00 00 00 9e 0a 01  01 04 00 04 84 00 00 00   e...............  

  0010:  93 30 30 30 30 30 30 30  30 3a 20 4c 64 61 70 45   .00000000: LdapE  

  0020:  72 72 3a 20 44 53 49 44  2d 30 43 30 39 30 36 32   rr: DSID-0C09062  

  0030:  37 2c 20 63 6f 6d 6d 65  6e 74 3a 20 49 6e 20 6f   7, comment: In o  

  0040:  72 64 65 72 20 74 6f 20  70 65 72 66 6f 72 6d 20   rder to perform   

  0050:  74 68 69 73 20 6f 70 65  72 61 74 69 6f 6e 20 61   this operation a  

  0060:  20 73 75 63 63 65 73 73  66 75 6c 20 62 69 6e 64    successful bind  

  0070:  20 6d 75 73 74 20 62 65  20 63 6f 6d 70 6c 65 74    must be complet  

  0080:  65 64 20 6f 6e 20 74 68  65 20 63 6f 6e 6e 65 63   ed on the connec  

  0090:  74 69 6f 6e 2e 2c 20 64  61 74 61 20 30 2c 20 76   tion., data 0, v  

  00a0:  65 63 65 00                                        ece.              

read1msg:  0 new referrals

read1msg:  mark request completed, id = 2

request 2 done

res_errno: 0, res_error: <>, res_matched: <>

ldap_free_request (origid 2, msgid 2)

ldap_free_connection

ldap_free_connection: refcnt 1

ldap_parse_result

ber_scanf fmt ({iaa) ber:

ber_dump: buf=0x08056b38 ptr=0x08056b3b end=0x08056bdf len=164

  0000:  65 84 00 00 00 9e 0a 01  01 04 00 04 84 00 00 00   e...............  

  0010:  93 30 30 30 30 30 30 30  30 3a 20 4c 64 61 70 45   .00000000: LdapE  

  0020:  72 72 3a 20 44 53 49 44  2d 30 43 30 39 30 36 32   rr: DSID-0C09062  

  0030:  37 2c 20 63 6f 6d 6d 65  6e 74 3a 20 49 6e 20 6f   7, comment: In o  

  0040:  72 64 65 72 20 74 6f 20  70 65 72 66 6f 72 6d 20   rder to perform   

  0050:  74 68 69 73 20 6f 70 65  72 61 74 69 6f 6e 20 61   this operation a  

  0060:  20 73 75 63 63 65 73 73  66 75 6c 20 62 69 6e 64    successful bind  

  0070:  20 6d 75 73 74 20 62 65  20 63 6f 6d 70 6c 65 74    must be complet  

  0080:  65 64 20 6f 6e 20 74 68  65 20 63 6f 6e 6e 65 63   ed on the connec  

  0090:  74 69 6f 6e 2e 2c 20 64  61 74 61 20 30 2c 20 76   tion., data 0, v  

  00a0:  65 63 65 00                                        ece.              

ber_scanf fmt (}) ber:

ber_dump: buf=0x08056b38 ptr=0x08056bdf end=0x08056bdf len=0

ldap_err2string

ldap_msgfree

ldap_free_connection

ldap_send_unbind

ber_flush: 7 bytes to sd 3

  0000:  30 05 02 01 03 42 00                               0....B.           

ldap_write: want=7, written=7

  0000:  30 05 02 01 03 42 00                               0....B.           

ldap_free_connection: actually freed

```

If you need more informations, please let me know, I will add them,

Kind regards,

Dussel

----------

